# New RPG Weather Generator



## bobcat_grad (Oct 9, 2009)

While putting together campaign details for a campaign I'm starting this week, I came up with system for generating random weather based on climate zone and season.  Once I did that, I realized I could put it in an app, similar to the NPC Generator I put together and posted about a week ago.

It works like this:

Pick a climate (arctic, continental, temperate, equatorial), pick a date (which will figure out the season based on the climate), enter in the number of days you want to generate and click the button.

You'll get days that look like this for Arctic Winters:

Date: 1/8/1500
High/Low: 19/ -14
Morning: Overcast skies - Stiff breeze
Afternoon: Heavy snow in the afternoon - 10 MPH wind, gusts of 20
Evening/Night: Light snow in the night - Stiff breeze

Up to days like this in the Equatrorial Summer:
Date: 6/15/1500
High/Low: 107/ 77
Morning: Partly sunny skies, Desert: Clear all morning - Light breeze
Afternoon: Clear - not a cloud in the sky, Desert: Clear all afternoon - Arid - Stiff breeze
Evening/Night: Clear skies all evening and night - Calm

Attached to this post is a zip file with an .exe and .dll in it.  Like the last app I posted, I haven't put together an install for this.  Just unzip it and run the exe.  Scream if you have issues and I'll write an install for it.

UPDATE 10/13/09:

Added the temperature scale conversion requested as well as ensured that a user could change the year (just type the starting date in the box).

Additionally, I ensured the there will always be a difference of at least 8 degrees (Fahrenheit) between high and low.


----------



## DNH (Oct 9, 2009)

Great job.  Quick and painless and does exactly what it says on the tin.

Two quick questions: is it possible you could make it show the temperatures in Celsius as well as Fahrenheit (or instead of, through an option)?  And can you make it possible for us users to edit the calendar?


----------



## bobcat_grad (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.  May have something later this weekend.


----------



## bobcat_grad (Oct 14, 2009)

*Update*

Made an update - it's in the first post.

Day forecasts look like this now:

(Arctic Winter Example)
Date: 1/3/0756
High/Low: 16 / -5 Fahrenheit
Morning: Clear early, precipitation start mid-morning - 20 MPH wind, gusts of 35
Afternoon: Morning weather continues into afternoon - 20 MPH wind, gusts of 35
Evening/Night: Overcast - Calm

(Temperatue Summer Example)
Date: 7/1/0756
High/Low: 99 / 76 Fahrenheit
Morning: Partly sunny skies - Light breeze
Afternoon: Clear early, light precipitation start mid-afternoon - Light breeze
Evening/Night: Light precipitation in the night - Light breeze

Celsius Example:
Date: 7/20/0756
High/Low: 35 / 23 Celsius
Morning: Heavy rain all morning long - Light breeze
Afternoon: Partly sunny skies - Light breeze
Evening/Night: Gets cloudy as the evening turns to night - Light breeze


----------



## Markn (Oct 14, 2009)

Sweet.  Thanks again.


----------



## keterys (Oct 14, 2009)

Wish I'd had this for the last outdoor campaign I ran  Especially since they had a druid.


----------



## Neuroglyph (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome app - I had been using this online Weather Generator that does a nice job, mainly because I was running a Forgotten Realms Campaign, but I hated trying to deal with the output.

I like being able to make forecasts on the fly... thanks again!


----------



## bobcat_grad (Oct 14, 2009)

As an idea, too - I'm letting people trained in nature make 'weather forecast' checks.  

I print out a few days in advance, and let my players make 1 check per day to see if they can get an idea of what the weather will be like tomorrow.

If they succeed, I give them a pretty accurate reading of tomorrow's weather.  If they don't, I make something up.  They have made plans once already based on faulty weather forecasting which led to some 'nice job, weatherman' comments towards the ranger.


----------



## MistrOrnge (Dec 4, 2015)

Bobcat,
Are you still watching this post?  I was wondering if there is a way to output the weather details.  I would like to copy them into a Word document for use in a game.


----------



## the_redbeard (Jan 14, 2016)

MistrOrnge said:


> Bobcat,
> Are you still watching this post?  I was wondering if there is a way to output the weather details.  I would like to copy them into a Word document for use in a game.




I'm able to right-click and copy a highlighted day.


----------



## MistrOrnge (Jan 14, 2016)

Any way to make it so you can highlight all the entries and copy them?  One at a time takes a while to cut and paste if doing more than a few days ahead.


----------



## Anson (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this. I'm such a sucker for generators -- anything to make GM prep go quicker is a huge boon in my book.


----------

